# SCRAPE by the LAKE 2009



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Rollerz Only Niagara presents the 10th Anniversary Scrape by the Lake show - July 19th - Prudhommes Landing, Vineland, Ontario Canada

- NEW bigger n better location this year!
- $2000 cash hopoff
- Over 75 classes and 250 trophies 
- $500 cash Miss Scrape by the Lake Bikini comp
- Metal Mulisha FMX show
- Hotel Onsite - special $89 Scrape rate

30 minutes from Buffalo and 45 Minutes from Toronto

more info: http://scrapebythelake.com/info.html


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

be sure to book your rooms SOON for Sat nite

and be sure to ask for the special SCRAPE RATE ($89)

hotel is right on site in front of the show - indoor pool, huge parking (suitable for trailers), Subway, Tim Hortons and Sports Bar etc. Hotel is open to Scrape guests only that weekend! If you call and they say its sold out - tell them you're reserving for Scrape.

As usual - it will be party central on Saturday night!

Prudhommes Inn
3305 North Service Road 
Vineland Station, Ontario 
L0R 2E0
Phone: 1-800-263-3615 
or (905) 562-4101 
Fax: (905) 562-7781
email: [email protected] 
website: http://www.prudhommesinn.niagara.com 

http://scrapebythelake.com/prudhommes.html


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

pics from last year...

Lowrider photographer Erik Howard's album
http://jalbum.net/browse/user/album/216596/

Dave's (Luxurious MTL) album
http://jalbum.net/browse/user/album/217261/


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

some youtube clips from last year....


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

...and the 8 hour driving radius map


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

this year you WILL need a passport - or approved substitute - to cross the border into Canada (actually - you'll only need your US passport to get back into the US on your way home  )

more info here http://scrapebythelake.com/FAQ.html


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah yeah this year it's done i booked my flight i'm going to scrape by the lake finally.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   
been wanting to go for the longest time.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU KNOW I AM THERE. GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT DAY AT THE SCRAPE


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jun 7 2009, 04:03 PM~14118885
> *yeah yeah this year it's done i booked my flight i'm going to scrape by the lake finally.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> been wanting to go for the longest time.
> *



not gonna drive :0


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 7 2009, 06:22 PM~14119633
> *not gonna drive :0
> *


nah if it was a saturday maybe


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

already booked our rooms...   That show is the shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jun 7 2009, 03:03 PM~14118885
> *yeah yeah this year it's done i booked my flight i'm going to scrape by the lake finally.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> been wanting to go for the longest time.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 7 2009, 04:00 PM~14119136
> *YOU KNOW I AM THERE.  GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT DAY AT THE SCRAPE
> *


damn - I hope so - your MC'ing the bikini comp


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 7 2009, 08:33 PM~14120799
> *already booked our rooms...     That show is the shit!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks Dave!

hopin to see Starburst make an appearance.... :0


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

oh yeah i booked my room already done deal


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

this one sounds interesting..... I might go... whats the price on entering the hop?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 8 2009, 05:44 PM~14129551
> *thanks Dave!
> 
> hopin to see Starburst make an appearance.... :0
> *


gonna be tight but will do everyting I can to finish it on time...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 8 2009, 06:06 PM~14129772
> *this one sounds interesting..... I might go... whats the price on entering the hop?
> *


cheapest way to get a hopper into the show is "Show n Shine"- $30 re-reg, $40 day of show...the car doesn't get judged for trophys but you can enter the hop for free once you're in. (If you want the car judged its $50 pre-reg and $60 day of show)

more hop info here: http://scrapebythelake.com/hopoff.html

registration info here: http://scrapebythelake.com/info.html


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Gonna be another Great Show!! Be good to see some familiar faces agian!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OKAY I GOT ONE RULE, NO ALCOHOL THIS YEAR.












































































SHIT I WAS JUST BULLSHITTEN, AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAANNNN


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 10 2009, 01:48 PM~14150574
> *OKAY I GOT ONE RULE, NO ALCOHOL THIS YEAR.
> SHIT I WAS JUST BULLSHITTEN, AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAANNNN
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

i'll be there Joe....car or no car!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jun 14 2009, 12:14 AM~14183583
> *i'll be there Joe....car or no car!!
> *


 :0 no car??


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 14 2009, 10:08 AM~14185186
> *:0 no car??
> *


hopefully its back together by then


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

T T T


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

damn I just realized I gotta get my passport. my shit is expired.


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 10 2009, 01:48 PM~14150574
> *OKAY I GOT ONE RULE, NO ALCOHOL THIS YEAR.
> SHIT I WAS JUST BULLSHITTEN, AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAANNNN
> *


 uffin: I already heard that somewhere uffin: :biggrin: 




Sure I'll be at this other edition of scrape by the lake :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jun 20 2009, 07:34 PM~14249326
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


speakin of no passport...start warmin up that boat!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 10 2009, 01:48 PM~14150574
> *OKAY I GOT ONE RULE, NO ALCOHOL THIS YEAR.
> SHIT I WAS JUST BULLSHITTEN, AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAANNNN
> *


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 21 2009, 09:28 PM~14257759
> *speakin of no passport...start warmin up that boat!
> *


[img=http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/1516/flashwny.th.png]


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

its ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jun 22 2009, 07:16 PM~14265457
> *
> its ready to go  :biggrin:
> *


you should start a border "service"  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

hmm


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

ugh :ugh: :ugh: do you charter??


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

sure its 1200 for the fuel


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

but here to toronto in 20 minutes if its rough out


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

wats good man im trying to get in contact with steve this is Abe with the red cutlass FRom jerz can you pm his number or ill pm mine


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

its getting close


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 8 2009, 03:44 PM~14129551
> *thanks Dave!
> 
> hopin to see Starburst make an appearance.... :0
> *


I think a lot of people are anticipating this!
P


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 8 2009, 04:06 PM~14129772
> *this one sounds interesting..... I might go... whats the price on entering the hop?
> *


i wanna go bill how much per car


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

going to be crazy this year


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jun 30 2009, 11:51 PM~14346573
> *i wanna go bill how much per car
> *



Is this the hardest cock on the block !!??!!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 1 2009, 12:08 AM~14347457
> *Is this the hardest cock on the block !!??!!
> *




:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jun 30 2009, 10:51 PM~14346573
> *i wanna go bill how much per car
> *


cheapest way to get a hopper into the show is "Show n Shine"- $30 re-reg, $40 day of show...the car doesn't get judged for trophys but you can enter the hop for free once you're in. (If you want the car judged its $50 pre-reg and $60 day of show)

more hop info here: http://scrapebythelake.com/hopoff.html

registration info here: http://scrapebythelake.com/info.html


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

14 days


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jul 4 2009, 07:36 PM~14381645
> *14 days
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Mini scrape this comming weekend !!!! Sat. $$$$$$$$$HOP OFF $$$$$$$$

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 30 2009, 07:37 AM~14338337
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Man I like this Flyer :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 5 2009, 03:26 PM~14385370
> *Mini scrape this comming weekend !!!! Sat.  $$$$$$$$$HOP OFF $$$$$$$$
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

HOW I SEE NO LOWRIDERS SCRAPE IF IT'S CALLED "SCRAPE BY THE LAKE"? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 5 2009, 03:34 PM~14385397
> *Man I like this Flyer  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Coming up reallllllllllllll fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

TOO FAST....MY CAR PROBABLY WONT MAKE IT :angry:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 6 2009, 12:12 PM~14392720
> *HOW I SEE NO LOWRIDERS SCRAPE IF IT'S CALLED "SCRAPE BY THE LAKE"?  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 6 2009, 02:12 PM~14392720
> *HOW I SEE NO LOWRIDERS SCRAPE IF IT'S CALLED "SCRAPE BY THE LAKE"?  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



???


10 days left cant wait!!!


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 6 2009, 12:12 PM~14392720
> *HOW I SEE NO LOWRIDERS SCRAPE IF IT'S CALLED "SCRAPE BY THE LAKE"?  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



HERE'S WAT I MEAN BY FELLAS! :ugh: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gitROABR3d0...re=channel_page


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 6 2009, 01:12 PM~14392720
> *HOW I SEE NO LOWRIDERS SCRAPE IF IT'S CALLED "SCRAPE BY THE LAKE"?  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


cause in 2000 when we started the show scraping was cool? :dunno:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

why even respond


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

all I know is that I gotta spend like 300 to get a damn passport and I better have a damn good time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 6 2009, 12:12 PM~14392720
> *HOW COME I SEE NO LOWRIDERS SCRAPE IF IT'S CALLED "SCRAPE BY THE LAKE"?  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT.............4 THE RO FAMILY............


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jul 8 2009, 04:03 PM~14414647
> *why even respond
> *


 :uh: BECAUSE THA NAME OF THE SHOW MAKES NO SENSE. :scrutinize:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 9 2009, 03:26 AM~14420747
> *:uh:  BECAUSE THA NAME OF THE SHOW MAKES NO SENSE.  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jul 8 2009, 09:55 PM~14417310
> *all I know is that I gotta spend like 300 to get a damn passport and I better have a damn good time. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: Don't worry about that :thumbsup:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 9 2009, 04:26 AM~14420747
> *:uh:  BECAUSE THA NAME OF THE SHOW MAKES NO SENSE.  :scrutinize:
> *



do you make sense???
its a name ... get over it ...


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 9 2009, 03:21 AM~14420733
> *TTT.............4 THE RO FAMILY............
> *



whats up renzo :biggrin: should bring some of the 505 up this way to the show


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 9 2009, 06:41 PM~14427738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


junk


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 9 2009, 07:40 PM~14427732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice diposition of the cars  and a nice bike :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

ttt for scrape
1 week and where all in niagara  :420:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 10 2009, 08:01 PM~14437815
> *ttt for scrape
> 1 week and where all in niagara  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
be good to meet some of you fools maybe I can get my car up there next time.


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 10 2009, 06:01 PM~14437815
> *ttt for scrape
> 1 week and where all in niagara  :420:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

7 days... :biggrin:


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

The stage shows?? what time do they start?? what are the acts?? any big names?


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

bump


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Jul 12 2009, 05:54 PM~14450878
> *The stage shows?? what time do they start?? what are the acts?? any big names?
> *


we got SP and MC Badit from TO...Femapco, KaC Himself and Scorsese from Niagara area. One more hasnt confirmed yet outta buffalo

they'll be starting just before the hop (3pm) - then right after the bikini comp till awards ceremony


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 13 2009, 11:33 PM~14465485
> *we got SP and MC Badit from TO...Femapco, KaC Himself and Scorsese from Niagara area. One more hasnt confirmed yet outta buffalo
> 
> they'll be starting just before the hop (3pm) - then right after the bikini comp till awards ceremony
> *


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

couple Scrape issues:

one of our biggest complaints about the show the past few years has been the dis-organized hop....

- shitty mic - will be FIXED this year - I promise!

- waiting too long on cars - if you are going to hop, you need to stage your car by 2:30, no later. Hop off STARTS AT 3pm sharp! The new hop off area will have access from the FMX motocross area at the back. There's a laneway that will take you to the back of the pit. That will be the new staging area and we'll line the cars up there. You are allowed 3 dudes in that staging area and thats all. Once your car is called into the hop area, you are allowed 1 driver, 1 switch man, 1 trunk man ONLY

- not enough cars - we all know who the heavy hitters are but we've put cash into 1st - 3rd place - and last year there was only one DP car. Just cause you can't hit 50 doesnt mean your gonna get clowned...it means 2000+ spectators are going to be stoked to see you hop - and you could take home some free money

- too many people in the way, can't see etc. See 2nd point above, plus - camera people, media, etc must go get a wrist band to be in the hop off area. The difference this year is you have to be a legit media person - ie: you produce videos, get shit published in magazines, newspapers etc ONLY. I know there's a few people that post pics/vids on this site (ie Lux Dave, Abel, Dreeg's lil bro, Jon, etc) If you think you need to be in the pit with a camera I need you to pm me here or email me at [email protected] BEFORE the show and we can fig shit out for a wristband. Anyone that asks me at the hop - sorry but thats too late. 

- too many hop judges - see pic below - again makes for terrible spectator enjoyment when there's 15 dudes on the stick. Scrape has used the same stick-men for almost 10 years now - Cooper, Jimmy and Jimmy (Affiliated)...and they will be the only ones on the stick this year. 










You guys are gonna be stoked on the new hop area - big, walled off, perfectly flat + smooth...with bleachers :biggrin: 

any other questions hit me on the PM


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 15 2009, 11:26 AM~14481586
> *couple Scrape issues:
> 
> one of our biggest complaints about the show the past few years has been the dis-organized hop....
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Sup bro you know Im big on taking pics at everyshow and whatever if its not too much of a hassel let me know...Im easy so its whatever not a prob if theres no room thanks 

nick


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jul 15 2009, 10:12 PM~14487695
> *Sup bro you know Im big on taking pics at everyshow and whatever if its not too much of a hassel let me know...Im easy so its whatever not a prob if theres no room thanks
> 
> nick
> *


PM me


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Who's got the new LRM with last year's Scrape..been a whole year and now it comes out???


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

great


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

even my son is getting into the spirit


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jul 17 2009, 04:25 PM~14505493
> *even my son is getting into the spirit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

great time tonight thanks to everyone that came out


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

and the new jersy cutlas runs damn good glad to see it had some real balls wish i had some video of that


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

good show, had a great time. i like the new location


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sp1963, rollinniagara
JIMMMMMYYYYY


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

awesome show guys!!!! new venue was Great and Hop off was Bangin!!

Big Thanks as Always!!!!

MTX was Wicked, Music On Spot!

and Girls were HotT!!!


Can't wait till Next Year!!!!

Comgrats to the guys who Won and teh Guys who are getting photo Shoot Done today for LRM!!!!


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Jul 20 2009, 09:40 AM~14524150
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sp1963, rollinniagara
> JIMMMMMYYYYY
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 9 2009, 09:26 AM~14421999
> *whats up renzo  :biggrin:  should bring some of the 505 up this way to the show
> *


 :wave: I WISH I WOULD BEEN ABLE 2 MAKE IT..... ONE OF THESE YEARS.....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

WHERES THE PICS AT......


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jul 19 2009, 11:50 PM~14521931
> *and the new jersy cutlas runs damn good glad to see it had some real balls wish i had some video of that
> *


loved that shit its nice to see FULL show cars doin a couple hundred foot burn out across the parking lot.......and people sayin it didnt run lol beautiful car ABE !!

reminds me of the time Fabian and ROLLIN MALO shut up the haters at the super show when he did the same thing


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 20 2009, 11:20 AM~14524395
> *:wave: I WISH I WOULD BEEN ABLE 2 MAKE IT..... ONE OF THESE YEARS.....
> *



we would love to have you guys up and have some of those 505 cars here, theres always next year


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

HOPING TO HAVE SOME PICS UP TONIGHT.... :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Had a GReat time... Thanks for putting on another great show 
see you in 2010


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*Like Son!!*


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14528389


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 20 2009, 12:49 PM~14526390
> *Like Son!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lux putting it down at scrape :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 20 2009, 12:19 PM~14526021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 20 2009, 12:49 PM~14526390
> *Like Son!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ONE8SEVEN, Pure Xtc, *PURO CERVANTES*


WHAT UP PLAYA!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP JAS! 
P


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 20 2009, 09:26 PM~14530521
> *SUP JAS!
> P
> *


sup homies sorry i dide not hade time to go & buy one of you bad ass t-shrit but i hade to whatsh the the bike any way you will be there at are pic-nic bro so i will buy some thene i hope :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 20 2009, 09:26 PM~14530521
> *SUP JAS!
> P
> *


 YOU KNOW..JUST TAKING A BREAK AFTER AN EXHAUSTING WEEK AND WEEKEND!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 20 2009, 06:39 PM~14530650
> *sup homies sorry i dide not hade time to go & buy one of you bad ass  t-shrit but i hade to whatsh the the bike any way you will be there at are pic-nic  bro so i will buy some thene i hope  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM AMIGO! YOU AND ALL THE LUX MONTREAL FAMILIA ALWAYS SHOW ME SO MUCH LOVE!
I WILL SEE YOU IN MONTREAL MY FRIEND!
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 20 2009, 06:40 PM~14530672
> *YOU KNOW..JUST TAKING A BREAK AFTER AN EXHAUSTING WEEK AND WEEKEND!!
> *



I KNOW I WAS FALLING ASLEEP AT THE OFFICE TODAY MAN.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I gotta say.. I had high expectations of this show..

Traveled from Miami across the border.. and had an absolute AMAZING time..

This group is probably the best group of guys i have met through all the years i have been doing this.

A Badass show .. great turnout.. and had a great time today shooting features..

Thank you Joe, Eggs and Jeremy.. you guys are the best and know how to show a homie.. a good time..

Jeremy.. you owe me something next year =D


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

TTT for Scrape great show :thumbsup:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: AFFILIATED MONTE, sp1963

WHATS UP JEFF


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 21 2009, 12:22 AM~14532891
> *I gotta say.. I had high expectations of this show..
> 
> Traveled from Miami across the border.. and had an absolute AMAZING time..
> ...


it was good to meet you and to chill and sit back and chop it up with you.. the shoots where a good time im glad you had a good time up here in GREAT WHITE NORTH!!..EH,, and dont forget to order yourself a POUTINE when you get back to Miami LOL. 

on another note this was a bad ass show and a GREAT turn out.. thanks to EVERYONE who came out. the venue change was also good in alot of way ( hop off pit, vender area, and the whole show feild) . PROPS go out to Joe and R.O. Crew and all the people who helped out for the whole day... cant wait till next years event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jul 21 2009, 10:06 AM~14536211
> *it was good to meet you and to chill and sit back and chop it up with you.. the shoots where a good time im glad you had a good time up here in GREAT WHITE NORTH!!..EH,, and dont forget to order yourself a POUTINE when you get back to Miami LOL.
> 
> on another note this was a bad ass show and a GREAT turn out.. thanks to EVERYONE who came out. the venue change was also good in alot of way ( hop off pit, vender area, and the whole show feild) . PROPS go out to Joe and R.O. Crew and all the people who helped out for the whole day... cant wait till next years event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2  

OH AND EGG THANKS FOR HELPING ME OUT!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jul 21 2009, 11:06 AM~14536211
> *it was good to meet you and to chill and sit back and chop it up with you.. the shoots where a good time im glad you had a good time up here in GREAT WHITE NORTH!!..EH,, and dont forget to order yourself a POUTINE when you get back to Miami LOL.
> 
> on another note this was a bad ass show and a GREAT turn out.. thanks to EVERYONE who came out. the venue change was also good in alot of way ( hop off pit, vender area, and the whole show feild) . PROPS go out to Joe and R.O. Crew and all the people who helped out for the whole day... cant wait till next years event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WELL SAID BRO!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

whats up this was our first trip to the car show scrape by the lake 

we had the best time ever in this car show, this was one of the most organized car shows an the people there were great. im lookin forward to doing this again next year 

from your boy chain reaction
loyalty car club and family 

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

damn finally got some time to get on here.
Wishing I didn't miss out on all the other years but there's more to come.
RO put on one hell of a show can't wait to be there next year. Nice to meet everyone up there Jas, Joe, Puro and the fam. Luxurious CC put it down. Hopefully I'll get to see you guys soon. 
Oh yeah it was great to see Loyalty CC taking the trip from down here too. See you guys in a few weeks. I see you got a few trophies there.    

Jay


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 20 2009, 10:46 PM~14531524
> *NO PROBLEM AMIGO! YOU AND ALL THE LUX MONTREAL FAMILIA ALWAYS SHOW ME SO MUCH LOVE!
> I WILL SEE YOU IN MONTREAL MY FRIEND!
> PURO
> *


so i'll see you thene homies :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION+Jul 21 2009, 01:26 PM~14537618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*JAY iT WAS GREAT YOU GOT OUT HERE IT KICK IT WITH US..YOU AND YOUR WHOLE FAM ARE GREAT AND NEXT TIME WE GONNA GET MORE TIME TO KICK IT!! MAKE SURE KAZ COMES UP NEXT TIME WITH YA!!!*


----------



## Affiliated_Lady (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Everyone, Here are the videos i posted on youtube from Scrape

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTBOQGe7PpM Jimmy's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fbltxkfeb4 John's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvsOwLqakdQ Hai's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9oX66WzxnA Steve's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SqFOSBLHTk Raff's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUxWx0kBzxw Hagen's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKFlYZQOarE Joe's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFIfPMoWLUc Jeff's


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Jul 21 2009, 10:41 PM~14543805
> *Hey Everyone, Here are the videos i posted on youtube from Scrape
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTBOQGe7PpM    Jimmy's
> ...


*
GREAT VIDS ANDY!!   *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 20 2009, 11:22 PM~14532891
> *I gotta say.. I had high expectations of this show..
> 
> Traveled from Miami across the border.. and had an absolute AMAZING time..
> ...


BIG THANKS Phil - Joe (Greeves) couldn't have descibed you and your work better. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the good words about Scrape - but all of you deserve thanks for either helping out, or showing up to support year after year. Without you there'd be no Scrape, and without you our scene would not be what it is.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 21 2009, 12:26 PM~14537618
> *whats up this was our first trip to the car show scrape by the lake
> 
> we had the best time ever in this car show, this was one of the most organized car shows an the people there were great. im lookin forward to doing this again next year
> ...


It was great having you and the Loyalty crew up for the show - but even better that you had a great time. Your bike and Abe's car are off the hook - and will truly inspire people to raise the bar up here. 

BIG THANKS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jul 21 2009, 04:43 PM~14540702
> *damn finally got some time to get on here.
> Wishing I didn't miss out on all the other years but there's more to come.
> RO put on one hell of a show can't wait to be there next year. Nice to meet everyone up there Jas, Joe, Puro and the fam. Luxurious CC put it down. Hopefully I'll get to see you guys soon.
> ...


it was great meeting you - thanks for making the long trip...hopefully we'll get down for the Drastics picnic and we can spend more time kickin it


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 21 2009, 12:19 PM~14536930
> *X2
> 
> OH AND EGG THANKS FOR HELPING ME OUT!!!
> *



no prob man .. you all know that if i can i will help out in any way. im glad you and your crew got ur car done for the show..


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jul 22 2009, 08:23 AM~14547260
> *no prob man .. you all know that if i can i will help out in any way.  im glad you and your crew got ur car done for the show..
> *


thanks man....i was really happy that Danny and the guys continued working on the car even though i wasn't there


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

T T T


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I think I am going to try to make it out there next year. Will be a hell of a drive.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Sep 3 2009, 12:44 PM~14970000
> *I think I am going to try to make it out there next year.  Will be a hell of a drive.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

it took us just over 8 hours to chicago from here - with trailers...not sure how far past there you are


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 7 2009, 09:06 AM~15002402
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> it took us just over 8 hours to chicago from here - with trailers...not sure how far past there you are
> *


3 hours north of chicago.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

:guns: :machinegun: TTT ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL CALIFORNIA THROWIN UP DEUCE


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

working on plans to get there in 2010. I'll be driving my caddy all 800 miles there. Don't own a truck so... it'll be a fun ride! Can you forsee any problems going across the canadian/us border in a lowrider? I'll probably be crossing over in Sarnia via hwy 69/402


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

we cross all the time in our lolo's no problem - just make sure you have your paperwork for the car, or trailer if your using one. Passport or enhanced drivers license to get back into the US on your way home. if you have a felony conviction they might not let you cross.


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 10 2009, 11:05 PM~15939786
> *we cross all the time in our lolo's no problem - just make sure you have your paperwork for the car, or trailer if your using one. Passport or enhanced drivers license to get back into the US on your way home. if you have a felony conviction they might not let you cross.
> *


 :uh: So you'r saying that us tht are convicts , won't be able to cross into canada ?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Dec 13 2009, 08:06 AM~15966307
> *:uh: So you'r saying that us tht are convicts , won't be able to cross into canada ?
> *


depends on the felony  ...I had to get a 192 waiver to cross the border - hit me on the PM and I can find out for you


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR SCRAPE BY THE LAKE IN 2010..RETURN OF THE DIRTY ONE!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 22 2009, 02:50 PM~16058603
> *TTT FOR SCRAPE BY THE LAKE IN 2010..RETURN OF THE DIRTY ONE!!!!!
> *


are you going to wear that 1% vest at Scrape :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 22 2009, 03:19 PM~16058928
> *are you going to wear that 1% vest at Scrape :biggrin:
> *


GETTING IT TATTED ON MY SHOULDER....... :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 22 2009, 04:43 PM~16059683
> *GETTING IT TATTED ON MY SHOULDER....... :cheesy:
> *


nice stuff :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT SO JOE CAN START THE 2010 TOPIC


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR JOE STARTING A NEW TOPIC


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

GONNA TRY TO HIT THIS SHOW....2010


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

im down for 2010!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Can't wait for this 2010 edition :biggrin: Is there an official date for the show?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

tentative July 18

as soon as its confirmed I'll start a new thread


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 3 2010, 12:09 PM~16499490
> *tentative July 18
> 
> as soon as its confirmed I'll start a new thread
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

What are some good places to stay in Toronto with a semi-Secure parking lot? Plan on spending a week up there during the show time.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR A CONFIRMED DATE, NEED A STAMP IN MY PASSPORT


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

im waiting for the date too. need to request off for work and find a hotel.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 12 2010, 06:15 PM~16873102
> *im waiting for the date too.  need to request off for work and find a hotel.
> *


YEAH I HEAR YA


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

cant waittttttttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 12 2010, 07:15 PM~16873102
> *im waiting for the date too.  need to request off for work and find a hotel.
> *



:biggrin: Don't worry about the place to stay if it's the same that last year  

Only need to know WHEN!!!!!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 14 2010, 10:12 PM~16891284
> *:biggrin: Don't worry about the place to stay if it's the same that last year
> 
> Only need to know WHEN!!!!!!
> *


I'm staying in toronto the week. I have an 14 hour drive. :wow: And I'm driving the low. No trailer for me.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 16 2010, 11:17 AM~16905077
> *I'm staying in toronto the week.  I have an 14 hour drive.  :wow:  And I'm driving the low.  No trailer for me.
> *



Ok that's cool, last year it was in the motel backyard and it was top notch :thumbsup:
:wow: Wow! That's a big big ride for you....  but you won't regret the trip dawg


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2010, 06:02 AM~16914623
> *Ok that's cool, last year it was in the motel backyard and it was top notch :thumbsup:
> :wow: Wow! That's a big big ride for you....  but you won't regret the trip dawg
> *


looking forward to it. kinda nervous about something happening on the way though, like a busted o-ring on a cylinder or a tire blowing out or something.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 17 2010, 03:46 PM~16917691
> *looking forward to it.  kinda nervous about something happening on the way though, like a busted o-ring on a cylinder or a tire blowing out or something.
> *




 That's also the kind of thing that will make me nervous if I'll have to drive down from Montréal to Niagara in my lowlow.... even if I don't drive one :0 4 now :biggrin: 

What car do you drive?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2010, 10:33 PM~16921356
> * That's also the kind of thing that will make me nervous if I'll have to drive down from Montréal to Niagara in my lowlow.... even if I don't drive one :0 4 now :biggrin:
> 
> What car do you drive?
> *



:loco: 
NEVERMIND

1991 Deville Baby Caddy Build
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443803

 Nice ride


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2010, 08:34 PM~16921371
> *:loco:
> NEVERMIND
> 
> ...


thanks. The independant suspension on all 4 corners makes it a huge pain to change a cylinder seal if one goes out.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Scrape 2010 - July 18th - *CONFIRMED* :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 20 2010, 02:56 PM~16945955
> *Scrape 2010 - July 18th - CONFIRMED  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Which hotel is it that's right by the car show? I want to book hotel stays for my trip asap.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 22 2010, 09:54 AM~16960241
> *Which hotel is it that's right by the car show?  I want to book hotel stays for my trip asap.
> *


http://www.prudhommesinn.niagara.com/

there will be special weekend packages available in about a week ....don't book yet


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 20 2010, 03:56 PM~16945955
> *Scrape 2010 - July 18th - CONFIRMED  :biggrin:
> *



:h5: YEAAAAHHH


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 20 2010, 02:56 PM~16945955
> *Scrape 2010 - July 18th - CONFIRMED  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE THE NAKED WOMEN AT???????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 20 2010, 02:56 PM~16945955
> *Scrape 2010 - July 18th - CONFIRMED  :biggrin:
> *


Count me in as usual!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:18 AM~17006288
> *WHERE THE NAKED WOMEN AT???????
> *



in the cabaret section


----------

